# Dereck Chisora is a disgrace to boxing



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> You may have thought Dereck Chisora was out of control after he slapped Vitali Klitschko, but his post-fight brawl with David Haye has taken it to an entirely new level.
> 
> According to the Guardian, following the 12-round unanimous decision loss to the Ukrainian champion, the young British fighter got into a heated battle with fellow British fighter in Haye, who was announcing at the side of the ring:
> 
> ...















What a pathetic scumbag.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Both Haye and Chisora should be suspended for a year for that, that is no way to behave and represent your country. Chisora always came acoss as a bit of a character but he shown a nasty dark side this weekend. 

I had to laugh that the Klitschko Brothers were just sitting back and laughing their heads off while this was all happening.

If Haye wants a fight so bad, this is no way to go about it, and Chisora's behaviour shows he isn't ready for the big stage, and can't handle the pressure of a big fight just yet.

Stiff penalties all round I say!


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

They're both an embarassment to their sport and country. The Klitschkos have so much class to not retaliate to that thug spitting and slapping them. 

What the hell was everybody doing just letting Chisora walk up to Haye like that? Oh I wonder what is going to happen when two lippy heavyweight boxers are that close to eachother. Pathetic from security.

Makes me proud of the UFC and MMA in general. Much more class than that.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Both are a disgrace but Haye bottled him AND if you watch the replay. The cut on Hayes managers forhead comes from when Haye swung the tripod. 

Losers.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

There are photos of Haye 'bottling' Chisora. what an utter prick.

Edit:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Chisora is acting like a dick because he has no real skill as a boxer. One of the people he has beat his Lee Swaby, who now works on the doors at some crappy nightclub where I live. The first real fighter he fought was the dude whos name I stole for my username. Tyson Fury. And Chisora lost. In his last 4 fights he is now 1-3. He had no business being in the ring with either Klitschko brother. I think Vitali knew this and is why he didn't react to Chisoras taunts. 

Hes trying to use smacktalk to elevate his career. Sounds familiar!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Hes trying to use smacktalk to elevate his career. Sounds familiar!


Worst part is this stuff works. His got his name out there right now, even though his name means shit.


----------

